# Mahler's 3rd



## chiz (Sep 24, 2014)

Krenek identifies the opening motive from Mahler's Third Symphony as a marching song that was sung by all children in Austrian schools.. does anyone know what this marching song is??


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to kind of go on a tangent, but the opening of the 3rd is a double reference -- back to the finale of Brahms' 1st, which itself refers back to the finale of Beethoven's 9th. Perhaps in this earlier context there may be an answer to your question.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The opening is in March tempo. It's supposed to be "Pan awakes, Summer Marches In".


----------

